# 686 pants sizing



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm thinking of grabbing the 686 smarty complete 2.5 pants.

I'm 6'3", about 205-210 lbs, 34-36 waist, 34 inseam.

Does anyone have any experience with the sizing on the 686 smarty pants? If so, what's your height/weight/waist size, what size pants did you grab, and how do they fit?

More importantly, are they holding up well, are you satisfied with your purchase, and would you buy them again if you needed another pair of pants?

Thank in advance.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

They run big. I'm 5'11" 150lbs, 30" waist, and usually wear 32" inseam jeans. I had a pair of mannual smalls that fit perfect, though I had to use the elastic/velcro tighteners to cinch up the waist a bit. I now have a size small/long in the smarty cargo. When I put them on w/o my boots I thought there was no way I'd be able to use them (too long), but with boots they're fine. I think the waist is actually meant to ride a bit higher then I'm used to wearing them, which was part of the issue. I tried on a medium in the Smarty cargo last year, and they swallowed me whole.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

Just realized I didn't answer the 2nd part of your question. I can't comment on the durability per se, only because I've gotten no more than 4 days on any of the 3 pairs of pants I've had. I had zipper failure on the first 2 pairs, both of which were replaced (upgraded even) free of charge by 686, save for return shipping on the bum pairs. I've got a couple days on the new pants, and no issues yet. Despite the zipper issues, I like the functionality of the pants, and the fit and finish. Customer service is top notch, so I'd buy another pair based on what I've seen so far.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

I am 6'2" - 190-195lbs and wear 34in jeans. I got a pair of 686 smarty original large's and they are a little big on me. I wish I had mediums, but oh well, they've lasted 30+ days with zero issues, and very warm with the fleece liners in.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I think the sizing is pretty close but maybe a little bit. I'm 6'6" and got the XL tall. They were long enough which is the big thing for me and with the adjustable waist you have some room to move them. I rode 15 days on them last year and didn't have any issues. They should be a round for a while as long as nothing stupid happens.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

686 outerwear in general runs big. Both of my 686 jackets are the same way.


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm 6'3", 35WX34L in jeans. The large TALL 686 Smarty pants are the most perfect fit i have found in 20 years of riding. Unfortunately they only come in black, but that may or may not be a problem for you. They are moderately baggy, just right IMO. I also have a pair of XL's I bought about 5 years ago before I could score the Large Tall's. The length is OK on the XL, the large tall I have are longer than a standard XL. The XL's are too baggy, at least for me. I'm 33 years old, not trying to represent a "crew" or throwing my set in the air which the XL's tend to make me think about.

Your very similar in build to me it seems. I highly recommend you get the Smarty's in Large Tall. Best fitting pant I have ever worn on a mountain. 686 Westech fabric is so nice too. After riding with their pants I decided to try out their jackets I was that impressed. I ride with all 686 outer layer now, the Smarty line is the best in the business as far as I'm concerned.. Durability is pretty good, been on the current pair for about 3 years which have seen probably 50 sessions. Note that the majority of these sessions have been on the front range or further west. Though I live in WV I am in software sales and my territory is Colorado to California, north border to south border. I do the vast majority of my riding out west. One metal 686 thingy came off on the seat of the pants but it was a good thing as it always catched on the seat in the car anyways.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

so i was in a store last weekend and decided to check out the medium 686's. They actuallly were just a bit short for me compared to the larges, but they were roomy enough width wise.

One big thing I noticed is 686 has removed some features in the 2010 smarty originals that my 5 year old pair of 686's has. the 2010 model has less pockets, some are just velcro now, not sippered and the little inner pockets for cell phones have been removed from inside large pockets.


----------



## Um...? (Jan 22, 2009)

Bump this.

Looking into a pair of 2.5 Smarty Complete pants and was wondering how these pants are without the liners. I read somewhere they are very thin and probably wouldnt be suitable to ride in anything other than spring conditions. Do the pant liners (not the thermals) have vents in them? How warm are the pants overall with just the pant liner in?

I ask because I've only ever owned Quiksilver pants and really like that the knees and ass have tricot fleece lining them (good for when I'm sitting in the snow waiting for my wife to get down the hill) and want that same sort of comfort/functionality with the 686 without burning up.


----------



## WolfsDen (Jan 8, 2010)

I am 5' 8" 160 lbs I wear a size 32 waist and 32 length in jeans. I like to wear my pants a little baggy. Most of my outer gear is Burton and I wear a large in the pants and a medium in the jacket. I recently purchased the 686 Acc Syndicate Insulated Snowboard Pants in a large and I had to return them for a medium. The same thing happened with the 686 Times Levi's 3-Ply Type 1 Snowboard Jacket I ordered it in Medium and had to return it for a small. 686 definitely run a size bigger than most. As far as quality goes 686 by far makes some great snowboard clothing IMO. They are a bit pricey but you get what you pay for. You can get great deals when on sale like right now.


----------



## Jameus (Jan 20, 2010)

I just got my 686 Smarty Original Cargo (Medium) pants yesterday. I'm 5'7" and 160lbs and wear a size 32w jeans. 

The 686 pants are a touch long for me and the pants themselves are a little baggy. The waist fits good. I had to adjust them a little smaller with the velcro on the sides. Based on their size charts which specify the medium fits 32-34 I'd say it's pretty dead on. In retrospect I probably could have ordered the small since I'm working out quite a bit atm and starting to get rid of the extra 6pack I've added since I hit 30 but there's lots of room to adjust them smaller imo. Haven't field tested them yet though!

The deals on Sierra are killer atm for 686 stuff!! got mine for 120! The local places only had 10k Burton gear for the same price I paid for the 686 pants. Mind you were I live there is barely a market for snowsports so I can't really blame for for not stocking the pricier items.


----------

